# 2011 E90 BMW 335D - Sapphire Black - Paint Enhancement Detail



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

*E90 BMW Sapphire Black 335D - Paint Enhancement Detail - Twin turbo joy*

Couple of months back I done a 35hour detail on my previous car, see here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222445. Although the detail went really well, I always had the thought that in the back of my mind that I was cleaning the car to get rid of it. Few months later, a change of fortune and I sold the car and got a new one.

2011 BMW E90 335D - Sapphire Black - 3ltr Twin Turbo Diesel

*Standard Equipment*
*-----*
~ M Sport leather steering wheel with gear
~ M Star Spoke Style 193 8/8.5Jx18
~ Alarm system (Thatcham 1)
~ M Sport Package
~ First Aid Kit & Triangle
~ Rear-view mirror. auto dimming
~ ISOFIX Child Seat System
~ Headlight wash
~ Park Distance Control (PDC). rear
~ Rain sensor with auto. headlight activation
~ Automatic Air Conditioning

*Additional Equipment* 
*-----*
~ Elec Fold Exterior Mirrors
~ Black Dakota Leather interior
~ Media Package - BMW Professional
~ SA3 Pricing Rule for 620 Voice Control
~ Seat adjustment. part-electric
~ Seat heating. front
~ Split-folding rear seats
~ Sun protection glass
~ Xenon headlights

*Recently Added* 
*-----*
~ BMW Performance Black kidney grills
~ BMW Performance pedals
~ BMW Performance handbrake cover
~ BMW rubber boot matt

*What She looked like before the detail*





































Products I used for the paint enhancement

*Products*
*Wash n Drying*
AutoFinesse Lather Shampoo [body and wheels]
AutoSmart G101 All Purpose Cleaner [Plastics and Rubbers]
AutoSmart Tardis [body and wheels]
Valet Pro Snowfoam [body]
Chemical Guys Orange Degreaser [arch liners]
Wolfs Chemicals De-ironiser [wheels]
Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner [wheels]
PB Super Plush Drying Towel [body]
Various microfibers [body]

*Body Work*
Dodo Juice fine polyclay [body]
AutoSmart Reglaze [everything]
AutoFinesse Rejuvenate [body - machine polish]

*Sealants and Waxes*
Collinite 476s Double Auto Wax [LSP]
AutoFinesse Tripple [Door shuts and interior shiny plastics]

*Plastics, Rubbers and Glass*
Megs Tyre Endurance Gel [tyres]
Autoglym SRP [exhaust]
3M Glass Cleaner [glass inside and out]
AutoSmart Finish [Plastics and arch liners]
WD40 [Plastics and Rubbers]

*Tools*
Megs G220 DA
Karcher Pressure washer + Snow foam Lance
Chemical Guys Hex light polishing pad
Swissvax Detail Brushes
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
3M 3434 Masking Tape

*Alloy Wheel Deep Cleanse*

When I first pictures up the car, as you would expect I thoroughly inspected the paintwork and alloys for any obvious signs of damage. The car was in fantastic condition bar bird etching on the front passenger side wheel arch and a dried polish spot on the roof. These were corrected by the BMW cleaners with a rotary and 3M polishes to my surprise [BMW refused to let me polish those marks myself with their equipment]. Never the less it was sorted to my satisfaction and the brilliant thing is that because BMW paint is rock hard the bird etching go removed without it etching right in the paint.

A deep clean which involved using Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel cleaner and Wolfs Chemicals Deironiser to get rid of the stuck on iron and brake dust. They came out perfectly [more pictures will follow in due course].


















































































*Paint Enhancement *

As the car had covered 7.5k miles I expected the worst in terms of RDS and swirls. To my surprise she was in superb condition for a car thats come from BMW. The swirl marks were very light. The most noticeable defects on the car was the front drivers side arch. I decided that rather than give the car a full paint correction detail and paint enhancement would be enough.

_Aim of the detail:_
1) Remove BMW's poor quality polish / wax.
2) Cleanse Paintwork
3) Remove light swirls
4) Add depth and clarity
5) Protection for the coming winter.

_Process:_
1) Cleanse wheels
2) Wash body
3) Clay and de-tar
4) Machine Polish with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate
5) Protect paint with durable wax, Collinite 476s
6) Ongoing maintenance with 3M Quik Wax









































































Some pictures the *day after* I done a paint enhancement on her.














































*Few extras I picked up the following day*

Official BMW Boot Matt:









BMW Performance Black Kidney Grills:


















BMW Performance Pedals









Official BMW M-Sport Key Ring:









Thanks for reading! :car:

*Detailers Notes*_
- Cleaning a black car is one thing but owning and maintaining one is a living hell!_ :detailer:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, some nice upgrades as well.


----------



## quango86 (May 3, 2011)

My mate has one of these there rapid the torque is amazing!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great car mate, nice selection on products used. Looks very tidy indeed now, well done:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice matey


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

very tidy torque monster:argie:

feel your pain on the black car mantain:wall:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

love it, kidney grills look awesme and the twin pipes shows it wont mess around


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful and shiny monster. That's a bad ass black grill!

You need to get the BMW badges in the middle of some of those alloys on the right way  I saw this on another thread and had to change mine too!

I like the boot floor mat. Was thinking of getting one for my Touring.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work i have e90 330d sport and will be doing similar soon after i get all my gear thanks for giving me something to work on for my car great job.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice ride 

Those black kidney grills make look like a totally different car :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic job mate ! Bloody nice car too :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent results, looks awesome


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking very nice indeed. Just need to de-badge the 335 off the boot and would look perfect ..


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

As said on SCN mate, lovely car and a cracking first session ready for the winter months :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks great Jon, interesting to see another Leon owner switch across 
Very similar spec to mine apart from the extra turbo!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done..


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Very pleased with her. Just waiting till I can do a proper correction on her to flatten the paint a bit.


----------

